
Ask HN: Which payments processors to use for recurring subscriptions in India? - superasn
Hi,<p>What are Indian startups using to create recurring subscriptions, especially for SaaS sites?<p>1. Right now Stripe is not available in India (big hopes for Stripe atlas).<p>2. Paypal is what everybody loves to hate but so far it looks the most promising (unfortunately they prohibit India to India transactions)<p>3. I used a site called 2Checkout in the past but my experience was horrible. I lost a good amount of money with them because their fraud detection is very poor, and customer support is even worse.<p>4. Most other services also require a US&#x2F;UK bank merchant account, TIN number, etc about which I don&#x27;t have even the slightest idea.<p>So what other options are there? Right now I&#x27;m going with Paypal but would love to hear what other SaaS startups in India are using (especially those catering to a Global audience)
======
ereckers
About 3 years ago I was researching the same thing. There wasn't a lot of
options then, and I still don't think there's a lot of options now.

Wrote a blog post to document what I found:
[http://www.redbridgenet.com/indian-payment-gateways-no-
recur...](http://www.redbridgenet.com/indian-payment-gateways-no-recurring-
billing-services-available/).

There's some links in there to discussions of the same. The Quora discussion
is starting to fill up with what I think is spam for services that don't
exactly solve the problem, but it might be worth checking out.

~~~
superasn
Thanks. I did come across this link from Google and also the said Quora post.
It's very unfortunate that even though there are so many good Payment
processors like Stripe, Google, Amazon, Authorize, etc they're mostly
restricted to the US.

Also I think a lot of these companies are having a hard time because RBI has
this strict OTP only policy so this isn't going to change anytime soon (like
you said it was same 3 years ago also).

Anyway, I came across few companies that will setup a US bank account and
register a Delaware corp for about $500. It's throwing money down the drain
because they don't guarantee anything but it may be worth a shot? I think the
founder of SupportBee did this [1]

[1] [https://www.quora.com/How-does-SupportBee-or-any-Indian-
star...](https://www.quora.com/How-does-SupportBee-or-any-Indian-start-up-use-
Stripe-to-collect-payments)

------
gprasanth
[https://razorpay.com/](https://razorpay.com/)
[https://instamojo.com/](https://instamojo.com/)

definitely some more

~~~
superasn
I don't think either of them support recurring subscriptions like Paypal or
2checkout

~~~
captn3m0
The problem with recurring billing in India is that it doesn't work at all
with the RBI 2 factor guidelines. We do have Standing Instructions, but they
are harder to support for SaaS companies.

If you rely on a service like PayPal/2Checkout, you face other issues:

1\. Only international credit cards work. Indian market is heavily biased
towards Debit Cards as of now 2\. your money is processed internationally,
which has it's own share of issues.

Disclaimer: I work at Razorpay

~~~
superasn
This is fine for my use since I have a SaaS startup and most of our customers
are from US/UK only. I think less than 2% of our customers are from India
right now and they were able to pay with 2checkout with automatic recurring
billing (without requiring otp).

~~~
erbdex
The RBI regulation is for companies incorporated in India only. This is one of
the reason why Indian startups incorporate out of the US, Singapore etc.

------
erbdex

        ‏@vijayshekhar  Mar 4
        "@ConversionChamp @vijayanands @RajanAnandan @dkhare we offer recurring on CC too!"
    

Paytm now supports recurring payments on wallets.
[https://twitter.com/vijayanands/status/705993389620092928](https://twitter.com/vijayanands/status/705993389620092928)

